# 7.62x39 load



## mkk (Dec 20, 2008)

Hello to all, I have a Ruger M77 chambered in 7.62x39 and am looking for a load. I had a local reloading shop that I used to buy from and they have since gone out of business. Anybody have a good, accurate load?

Thanks Mike


----------



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

difficult situation, you have a bullet made for .311" and most people like to use .308 stuff.....

this makes from what ive seen, every rifle VERY different in what it likes to shoot.....

i do however like the idea of going with .308 stuff, if your rifle will shoot it well, and bulking up a touch on weight, into the 130-150 neighborhoods.

ive got a mini 30 shooting all around an inch and a half right now, and have never had that with factory loads, in fact, i was doing good if i could keep it under 3.5"
of course the mini 30 is a horridly inaccurate rifle to begin with.... so its a bad example


----------

